# Going Bare....



## Firemajic (May 12, 2018)

Actually, I tricked you... it is all about Bears.... my new inspiration...
Graphite on watercolor paper...


----------



## Firemajic (May 12, 2018)

More work on the background and I think this is done... this is the first time I have been brave enough to put in background color... but I think it adds drama...


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 13, 2018)

Dear Fire,
The cloud in the background reminds me a little of 
the continant of Africa....with the moon behind it.
Also, from a distance, without enlarging, there looks 
to be a design on the bears neck, kinda cool.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 13, 2018)

I’m not seeing any color tho


----------



## andrewclunn (May 13, 2018)

The stark lines as thick stylized shading make this ideal for can or bottle graphics from some sort of cold brew or hard liquor.


----------



## Firemajic (May 14, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> I’m not seeing any color tho



No... no color  this is graphite on watercolor paper... thanks for your comments...


----------



## Firemajic (May 14, 2018)

andrewclunn said:


> The stark lines as thick stylized shading make this ideal for can or bottle graphics from some sort of cold brew or hard liquor.




Oh so cool that you picked up on the "stark lines" and "stylized shading"... that is exactly what I was going for... thank you


----------



## Firemajic (May 14, 2018)

more bear sketches...


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 17, 2018)

Another bear...


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 18, 2018)

She has a sort of calm passive look about her
We all know that can change in an instant
but for now she’s content


----------



## andrewclunn (Jun 18, 2018)

Firemajic said:


> Another bear...



There was something slightly off about this, which I couldn't place for a while.  The ears are positioned in such a way as to give a straight profile posture, but the perspective of the head is such that it is tilted slightly towards the viewer.


----------

